# Translation



## harold (Mar 7, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the korean word for "combat"


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 7, 2009)

&#51204;&#53804; - cheonttu - Combat
or
&#51204;&#53804;&#54616;&#45796; - cheonttuhada - To Combat or to engage in combat


----------



## harold (Mar 7, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> &#51204;&#53804; - cheonttu - Combat
> or
> &#51204;&#53804;&#54616;&#45796; - cheonttuhada - To Combat or to engage in combat


 
Would it be pronounced "Chon tu"?


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 7, 2009)

Now that's a tough one to put into print.  I have seen it explained that the &#12627;character is pronounced much like the "u" in cut.  I have noticed that it is closer to an "aw" sound.  The thing is that these very minor differences in sounds (to an american) make it a completely different word to a Korean (think good vs food, the difference sounds HUGE to us, but maybe not to another foreign language speaker).  

If you want to get close, pronounce it chawn too (with a hard t).  Don't drag out the "aw" sound, if you take that sound, make it short, and try to mix it with the u from cut, you'll get about as close as I can without just saying it for you.


----------

